# Tonights thighs



## Captain Morgan (May 6, 2007)

still not happy.  but they were edible...
Decided to do em on the kettle instead of the wsm


marinaded in Newmans oo and vinegar








there weren't a lot of coals, and I think that had something to do with it.













plated


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 6, 2007)

Man Cappy, they look good to me.  How about doing some of them up the first week in August?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 6, 2007)

by then maybe I can be happy with them.  Got a lot of work to do.


----------



## Diva Q (May 6, 2007)

well they certainly look appealing to me.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 6, 2007)

They look great to me Jim. What were you unhappy about? Did you fall to rubber chicken syndrome?


----------



## Cliff H. (May 6, 2007)

Looks good to me too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2007)

looks good from here!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

about 50 % of the thighs had bite through skin.
I used cherry wood and I think the dark colors
fooled me into thinking the skins were more done.

And I think the meat was a little bland tasting.
No biggie, there's none left!


----------



## john a (May 7, 2007)

Look good to me, send a few down my way.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 7, 2007)

Sure looks good! What are you shootin for in a chicken?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

don't know, which makes it hard to get there!


----------



## wittdog (May 7, 2007)

Looks good to me.....hope you haven't lost your touch....now that you've joined Pigs in the Gas revolution...   :twisted:  :P


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

i've been enjoying my gasser, but that was on the kettle.
Last chicken cook was the wsm.


----------



## WalterSC (May 7, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> still not happy.  but they were edible...
> Decided to do em on the kettle instead of the wsm



Cappy looks good to me !! For some reason I cant seem to post any of my pics from Hammin and Jammin I got em on the computer but every time I try to post  them it keeps saying invalid session any ideas ???


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

go to www.pictiger.com

quick and easy

or maybe Greg banned you from posting pics!!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 7, 2007)

Honestly,

I never eat chicken skin.  It just don't seem healthy or something.


----------



## WalterSC (May 7, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> go to www.pictiger.com
> 
> quick and easy
> 
> or maybe Greg banned you from posting pics!!



LOL well I duno might be something about my firewall on the computer, BBQ I can handle still working on all this tech stuff, LOL. Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 7, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Honestly,
> 
> I never eat chicken skin.  It just don't seem healthy or something.


Cliff: You have never made "Pop corn chicken"? That's where you take a whole chicken and stuff it with vegetable oil coated pop corn, coat the whole outside of the chicken with EVOO and butter, salt and pepper. Place the chicken in a 500F pit and let sit till the pop corn stops popping, remove from the pit, pull all the skin off and throw the chicken away, dip the skin in your favorite sauce or just eat as tater chips.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2007)

Cappy, it sure looked good!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

where the hell you been?


----------



## Puff1 (May 7, 2007)

Looked good to me Cap


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

and where the hell you been?

Puff and Nick both go missing and then turn up at the same time...
hmmm.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2007)

Partyed since last Friday night. Come to think of it, it started Thursday night. Damn, I'm tired!


----------

